# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Bates methode-wie heeft er ervaring mee?

## Marie

Iemand ervaring met de methode bates?
Waarmee je geheel van je bril af zou kunnen komen?
Of andere methodes zoals die van van Laerhoven?

Ik kan op internet maar heel marginaal info vinden.

----------


## Loes

Hoi Marie.

Hier is Loes dan eens weer&#33; Ik denk dat er niet veel mensen zullen reageren op het forum. Jeetje, wat een verschil met een half jaar geleden. Toen was het nog weleens de moeite om hier een berichtje op te zetten, maar dit forum vind ik 3 x niks. Wel heel jammer trouwens. En waarom werkt deze eigelijk niet? Door zijn nieuwe vormgeving? Ik weet het niet. Moest er wel erg aan wennen eerst.

Maar hoe gaat het eigenlijk met je? Ik hoop toch wel goed&#33; Met mij gaat het in ieder geval goed. Ik zou ook weleens willen weten over die ooglaser. Ik vraag mij ook weleens af, of het ook helpt voor als je niet meer zo goed zonder leesbril kan lezen? Of zou het alleen voor veraf zijn? Ik hoop dat iemand jou en mij hier over zou kunnen informeren.

Groetjes van Loes.  :Wink:

----------


## Marie

hoi Loes, met mij gaat het aardig hoor.
ga nu drie keer in de week naar de sportschool.
blijf wel chronisch moe, maar voel me toch veerkrachtiger nu.

Het is zomertijd en het verbaasd me dus niets dat er hier niet zo heel veel meer gebeurd, denk niet dat het met de layout te maken heeft.
Je zult zien dat het tijdens een fikse regenbui hier weer een stuk drukker zal worden.

Bates heeft niets met laseren te maken.
Het is een serie oefeningen waarmee je de oogspieren traind.

Opticiens zeggen maar al te graag dat je je bril de hele dag op moet houden.
Helaas worden je ogen daar luier van.
En dus slechter.

Ik heb mij nooit aan dat advies gehouden en de laatste jaren is mijn gezichtsvermogen opvallend verbeterd.
Alleeen dat laatste stukkie wil nog niet lukken.
Vandaar dat ik dit wil proberen.

----------


## Loes

Hai Marie.

Ik zat toch nog even op het internet en zag je reactie. Oh, maar dan had ik het niet goed begrepen wat je bedoelde met Bates. Ik dacht dat het over laseren ging. Daar heb ik weleens van gehoord. Maar van Bates nog nooit. Maarja, zo zie je maar weer, al doende leert men.

En wat fijn dat het ook wel goed gaat met je. Zo, zo, 3x per week naar de sportschool? Waar haal je de energie vandaan? Wel goed dan van je ondanks die chronische vermoeidheid&#33; Maar het zal wel z,n nut hebben, denk ik dan&#33;

Zou je denken dat het door het weer komt dat er zo weinig mensen gebruik maken van dit forum? Eerder waren er ook altijd veel meer mensen online, maar als ik nu wel eens kijk, bijna geen èèn. Hooguit eens drie. Maargoed, misschien komt het wel eens weer&#33;

Het beste ermee en zo af en toe zal ik me nog wel eens even laten zien hier. Ook al heb ik gelukkig zelf op het moment geen klachten.
Groetjes weer van Loes.  :Smile:

----------


## Marie

waar haal ik de energie vandaan?
Ik sport op heel laag niveau drie kwartier ongeveer en doe dan de rest van de dag niet veel.
Dan is het goed te doen.
Uiteindelijk zal het sporten me meer energie moeten opleveren als het goed is.
Maar het blijft oppassen geblazen.
Vorige week voegde ik een onderdeeltje toe en lag de hele avond ziek op de bank.
Zit dan nix anders op dan het er weer af te halen.
In elk geval wordt ik er lichamelijk weer wat sterker van en dat is toch wel heel belangrijk.

Als je meer over Bates wilt weten kijk dan eens hier:
http://www.stretching-holland.nl/index.php...=0&pagenumber=2

Fijn dat het zo goed met je gaat dat je dit forum niet echt meer nodig hebt :lol:

----------


## Loes

Hier ben ik weer.

Ik heb zojuist even gekeken en vond het zeer interressant. Vraag me alleen af, of het ook geld, voor als je niet meer zonder leesbril kunt lezen? Dat is nl. bij mij het geval. Niet dat het zò erg is maar soms wel vervelend. Ben ik de winkel, heb ik mijn leesbril vergeten. Nou dan voel ik me behoorlijk gehandicapt, want zonder kan ik echt niets lezen.

En dan denk ik weleens van, misschien is er wel wat aan te doen. Mijn (wijlen) schoonvader was op z,n 80e nog geholpen aan staar en later nog gelaserd en toen kon hij weer zonder bril lezen. Zelfs de bijbel, wat toch best kleine letters zijn.

Nou Marie, toch vind ik het knap van je om toch 3x per week te gymen of wat je ook doet&#33; Ja, je moet inderdaad wel naar je eigen lichaam luisteren naar wat je wel en niet kunt. Dat heb ik ook een tijdje gehad.

En Marie, ik keek en kijk altijd graag op dit forum, niet zozeer voor me eigen, maar soms heb ik weleens met mensen hier gemailt over het èèn en ander, omdat me dat intresseert en sommige dingen zelf ook heb meegemaakt. Maar misschien kan je je dat nog wel herinneren.

Nu dit was het dan maar weer voor voorlopig. Ik wens je nog het allerbeste en ik blijf lezen hoor&#33;

Groetjes van Loes  :Smile:

----------


## Marie

Jawel ik kan me herrinneren dat je eens op mijn toenmalige site bent wezen kijken.
Weet niet of ik hier reclame mag maken voor mezelf, maar als je op www onder deze posting klikt dan kom je op mijn nieuwe website.

----------


## Loes

Hoi Marie.

Nu, ik daarnet ff op je website zitten kijken en heb volgens mij nog lang niet alles gezien. Pff, je bent wel veelzijdig hoor&#33; Wat kan jij veel&#33;Heb je daar ook zoveel tijd voor dan? Of is dit van een paar jaar ofzo? Die foto,s met die poes vond ik heel apart. Goed gedaan zeg&#33;

Ik zou daar helemaal geen geduld voor hebben. Maarja, ik werk ook nog partime dus, heb, of eigenlijk, maak ik er geen tijd voor. Misschien later wel eens. Nogmaals, ik vind het echt heel knap van je, wat ik zoal gezien heb. Exposeer je er ook weleens mee? Zou je anders eens moeten proberen.

Maar nu heb je nog steeds geen antwoord op je vraag van hierboven. Ik hoop dat het nog komt voor je. Nu, ik ga weer en nog een fijne avond gewenst door Loes.  :Smile:

----------


## Marie

Hoi Loes.

Ja het wordt wel een openbaar prive-praatje zo he.

Wat je op mijn site ziet is veel ouder werk van mij, van pakweg de laatste 8 jaar of zo.
Door mijn ziekte kon ik een tijdlang niets mer, fantasie was volkomen weg.
En ik kwam niet verder meer dan het invullen van een voorbedrukt borduurwerkje.
Waar ik overigens gelukkig wel nog plezier aan beleefde hoor.

De laatste tijd is mijn creativiteit gelukkig weer op beter pijl.
En aangezien ik 100% arbeidsongeschikt ben is er natuurlijk best veel tijd om me daarmee te vermaken.
Gelukkig maar.
Ik ben nu vooral bezig met handwerken.

Die foto&#39;s met de poes zijn gewoon een simpel sorftwaretrukje dat bij mij webcam zit.
In feite gewoon een tesjte van alle mogenlijkheden, dus nix knaps aan, maar het effect is wel erg grappig.

----------


## Marie

ps heb inmiddels al 5 dagen geen bril meer op.
gaat gepaard met veel spierpijn in de oogspieren.
heb het idee dat ik toch op steeds grotere afstand scherper ga zien, maar buiten op straat is de wereld nog best wel wazig.

Hoop nog steeds dat ik iemand tegn kom met wie ik ervaring kan uitwisselen.
Heb mijn vraag al op verschillende plaatsen op internet staan, maar het schijnt toch vrij onbekend.

----------


## Loes

Hai Marie.

Ik zag dat je net weer wat gepost hebt hier. Ja, en nu weet ik het alweer,over jou gezondheid. Dat hebben we al eens eerder besproken hier op het forum. En je lag toen ook met ene Leen in de clinch, en toen vertelde je ook over jezelf. Ja weet je Marie, ik had al een hele tijd niet meer hier gekeken. Dus een hoop was ik eerlijk gezegd een beetje vergeten.

Ik had ook een tijd terug met ene Robert of zoiets hier zitten praten op het forum. De tijd gaat zo snel. En dat dit een beetje een prive gesprek word vind ik persoonlijk niet zo erg. Als jij er wel problemen mee hebt, hou ik er wel mee op. Ik chat nu eenmaal niet zo graag op zo,n box ofzo met iedereen.

Ik heb toendertijd weleens geprobeert een bijdrage te leveren hier op het forum, omdat ik zelf ook het èèn en ander had meegemakt en die ervaring wil je dan wel eens delen met anderen. Zo ben ik hier eigenlijk ook gekomen.

En over die foto,s met die poes, ja wat jij zegd, kan zo zijn maar ik vind het toch wel bijzonder hoor&#33; Ik heb alles op mijn pc maar weet niet eens hoe het werkt. Ik ga denk ik deze winter maar eens een cursus op de pc volgen.

Zo dit was het dan weer. Ik hoop niet dat je het vervelend vind, anders moet je het maar zeggen hoor&#33; En het succes met je oogoefeningen.

 :Smile:  Loes.

----------


## Marie

als ik het vervelend vind zeg ik gewoon nix meer en ik zeg nog steeds wat.

----------


## Gast: Esther

Hallo Loes
Het is al wel maanden terug dat je de vraag stelde over de Bates methode, maar ik kwam via een &#39;google search&#39; dit bericht net pas tegen, en ik vraag me af of je ondertussen al een antwoord hebt gevonden. Zoniet, surf dan even naar visionsofjoy.org/nederlands.htm en je zult vinden wat je zoekt. Als je vragen hebt, stuur me een mailtje, [email protected].
Groetjes,
Esther

----------


## Gast: Esther

Oeps, dat vorige bericht was voor Marie eigenlijk, omdat zij de eerste vraag stelde over Bates. Hopelijk lees je dit ooit eens  :Smile:  
Esther

----------


## Marie

ik ben hier in geen tijden geweest  :Wink:  

Ik heb het vorig jaar 6 weken volgehouden.
In de twee eerste weken leek ik beter te gaan zien, maar na zes weken kon ik nog de ondertiteling van de tv niet langer dan een paar minuten zonder bril lezen.
Ook de borden op de stations bleven onleesbaar.

Nu moet ik erbij vermelden dat ik chronisch moe ben en dat helpt natuurlijk niet echt mee.

Ik heb dus besloten om buitenshuis en met tv kijken mijn bril weer op te zetten.

Toch geloof ik dat het wel mogenlijk is.
En als ik op een dag hersteld ben van mijn ziekte ga ik het zeker nog eens proberen.

----------


## Gast: Annelies

Hoi Marie,

De methode Bates is door Tom Quakenbush uitgebreid bestudeerd en hij heeft er ook een boek over geschreven: Relearning to see. Hij is amerikaan maar woont sinds 2003 in Malden (bij Nijmegen) en geeft in het Engels cursussen. Ik heb de cursus gevolgd en ben heel positief. Ik merk duidelijk vooruitgang, maar in het begin ging het iets sneller dan nu. De bedoeling is dat je je een andere manier van kijken aanleert, zoals je als kind ook keek. Daarom heet zijn boek ook Relearning to see. Meer informatie op www.naturalvisioncenter.com. Er zijn trouwens ook in Nederland mensen die deze cursus geven, ik dacht in Friesland, maar ik kan de website nu even niet terugvinden. Succes ermee.

Groeten, Annelies

----------


## Luuss0404

Ervaringen:
* http://forum.www.trosradar.nl/viewtopic.php?t=49917
* http://www.dokter.nl/index.php/Ogen/...r-je-ogen.html
* http://www.dokter.nl/index.php/Ogen/97152-opticien.html
* http://www.dokter.nl/index.php/Ogen/...achtblind.html
* http://www.goeievraag.nl/vraag/bates-methode.79371 (staan links in naar ervaringen)
Stan alleen positieve ervaringen op internet, de link naar negatieve ervaringen werkte niet  :Confused:

----------


## Sandra1970

Hallo Marie en Loes en Annelie,

Ik heb zelf wel ervaring met de Bates Methode. Voor mij heeft het heel erg goed gewerkt.
Er is zelfs een online cursus beschikbaar, met de oefeningen op video die je gewoon thuis kan doen. Dit is vooral om van droge/vermoeide/ontstoken ogen af te komen. Oogklachten hebben alles te maken met spanning in de ogen.

En je kunt inderdaad (zoals Annelies al zei) leren om die spanning los te laten. Kijk anders even op NieuweOgen

De cursus wordt gegeven door Karin Hogenboom, zei heeft 30 jaar lang een bril en lenzen gehad en is daar sinds 3 jaar vanaf. En sindsdien geeft ze zelf de trainingen ook.

Hopelijk heb je er wat aan, mij heeft het enorm geholpen.

Groetjes, Sandra

----------


## Esten

Hoi!

Blijkbaar al een oude post hier, maar misschien komt dit nog van pas voor anderen. Op http://ontstokenoog.org staan twee video'tjes met de ervaringen van een Amerikaanse vrouw die de Bates methode heeft uitgeprobeerd.

Doei

----------

